# CNC vadība / mehānika >  L298 snubber ķēdi vajag vai nē?

## Vikings

Papētīju L298 slēgumus, domāju pamēģināt kā viņa strādā, bet viens nav skaidrs - šai mikrenei vajag vai nevajag snubber ķēdi? Aprakstā nevienā shēmā tādas nav un maksimālā sprieguma ātruma izmaiņas parametru arī nevaru aprakstā atrast. Tad vairāk sliecos uz to, ka nevajag, bet varbūt ir kādi argumenti kādēļ to vajadzētu izmantot?

----------


## Mosfet

Nevajag, samērā lēna lai būtu jārūpējas par spriegumu izmetumiem. snubberus jau lieto pie augstiem pārslēgšnas ātrumiem. (mosfet, igbt,triac uz rektīvu slodzi).

----------


## Vikings

Skaidrs, paldies.

----------

